# display driver not working



## lilaco (Jan 30, 2001)

using windows 10 and ie 11
keep getting msg "display driver has stopped working"
how do I correct problem???

HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


herb


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Does your computer have a NVIDIA graphics device?

--------------------------------------------------


----------



## lilaco (Jan 30, 2001)

thanks for the quick reply.
have no idea .................where do i find out??

herb


----------



## Roadgiant (May 26, 2005)

Go to device manager and click on display adaptors, this sounds like the same problem I had a couple of months ago and Flavallee helped me sort it out


----------



## lilaco (Jan 30, 2001)

thanks for the quick reply
only thing shown in diaplay adapter is "intel(R)HD graphics 3000


herb


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

According to the Intel driver downloads site, there isn't Windows 10 drivers for the *Intel HD Graphics 3000* device.

If the install of Windows 10 didn't install a driver for that device, you're probably out of luck.

Is your computer running Windows 10 32-bit or 64-bit?

It's possible the Windows 8.1 driver may work.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Double-click the *Intel HD Graphics 3000* entry in the Device Manager to open its properties window.

Click the "Driver" tab.

What's listed there for driver manufacturer, driver date, and driver version?

----------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lilaco (Jan 30, 2001)

provider - intel corporation
date -5/27/2015
version - 9.17.10.4229

do you want me to update the driver????

herb


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> provider - intel corporation
> date -5/27/2015
> version - *9.17.10.4229*


According to the Intel site and the Microsoft Updates Catalog site, you already have the most current driver version installed for that graphics device.


----------



## lilaco (Jan 30, 2001)

ok........................so how do we correct the problem???


herb


----------



## lilaco (Jan 30, 2001)

if I have the most up-to-date drivers.....................why do I have the problem and how do I correct??????????


herb


----------



## BISWANA4 (Oct 11, 2015)

Configuration of my PC is Intel original i5, motherboard 55TC graphic card Nvidia Geforce GTX 460, my computer was running fine in windows 7, 8 and 8.1. Then I upgraded it to windows 10. After that I got a message kernel mode display driver 258.56 stopped working and recovered several times. Then the OS got corrupted. Now my nvidia display driver is not seen in divice manager, neither I am able to install the nvidis original cd. the screen showing 800*600 display instead of 1920*1080 I am having Dell S2240L monitor. Pls help


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Try uninstalling all of the HD graphics drivers and retry again. Maybe the installation went wrong.

BTW, Windows 10 will automatically update the graphics drivers.


----------



## BISWANA4 (Oct 11, 2015)

I have tried, but of no use


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Are you using the new IE11 browser?


----------



## BISWANA4 (Oct 11, 2015)

Yes


----------



## BISWANA4 (Oct 11, 2015)

lilaco said:


> provider - intel corporation
> date -5/27/2015
> version - 9.17.10.4229
> 
> ...


updating basic display driver turns the screen black


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

When I had previously installed Windows 10 on my computer I had the same problem as you did. IE11 kept on crashing all the time. I have read somewhere that if you roll back to IE11 from Windows 7 or Google Chrome you might have better luck.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

You may also want to check this site to see if you can find an answer to your problem.
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...ope=&auth=1#/Windows/windows_10-networking//1


----------



## jhayz (Jun 4, 2013)

The video card driver should be updated as well http://www.geforce.com/drivers 
You might also want to untick by IE menu - Internet Options - Advanced tab - Accelerated graphics box, Apply and then try relaunching IE browser.


----------



## BISWANA4 (Oct 11, 2015)

mother board is intel original 55TC


----------



## jhayz (Jun 4, 2013)

BISWANA4 said:


> Configuration of my PC is Intel original i5, motherboard 55TC* graphic card Nvidia Geforce GTX 460*


Is the graphics card being detected by device manager?


----------



## BISWANA4 (Oct 11, 2015)

No, it is not being detected by device manager


----------



## jhayz (Jun 4, 2013)

BISWANA4, I just noticed that you have started your own thread and this belongs to the original poster so, please continue your topic from there as you may get more response as we may be hijacking this topic.


----------

